# can I disbud a second time?  Should I?



## digger (Jul 11, 2010)

My little Nigerian buck was disbudded at 2 days old (he was BIG for a ND baby).  My other 2 little ones--one buck, one doe--were done at the same time, but they were 8 days old--but smaller than him.  He actually was the biggest, and had the biggest buds.  After the ring was burned, they stuck up about 3/8".

They were done with an X-30 with the larger tip (1/2"?) burned to a copper ring (all were done the same).  Just the ring was burned in, they didn't burn the bud in the center, didn't pop anything off (I've been reading, but getting more confused: so many different opinions on how to do it...).

The buck lost his scabs a couple of weeks ago and is now all healed.  Unfortunately, right after he lost the scabs, I thought I felt rough ridges in each area.  Now that he's healed, they are a little more pronounced and feel like they could be tips--maybe scurs?  But they don't wiggle, they seem firm.

The other two have each only lost one scab, just recently, but both are smooth--no ridges like his.

My question (finally): should he be reburned?  I can borrow the tool and box have no qualms about doing it.  He's now 7 weeks old, and the ridges are only about 1/8" high, maybe 1/4" wide--kind of like the tip of a large flat screwdriver.

So do I just leave them and live with them?  Or do the burn?  Or wait and see?  I know there will be as many opinions as their are on how to do it to begin, but I'd appreciate hearing everyone's thoughts.  Thanks!

I don't know if it will help, but here's a pic of what they looked like one week after they were burned:


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2010)

If they have grown since your picture, I would probably personally reburn them. I had to my goats again.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2010)

Especially w/ bucks, even the most perfet LOOKING burn can produce scurs.  I'd reburn him as soon as possible.


----------



## digger (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry I didn't do this sooner; I had to borrow my husband's beard clippers to shave his (the goat's) head so you could see what they look like now.  

As you can see, they're just starting to sprout--the black squarish dot at the top is the beginning and is about 1/8" high; then it runs down about 1/2"--you can see the black line near the bottom of the shaved area.  Both sides are like this.  One side wiggles a little, the other doesn't.  So should I go ahead and burn, or live with them?  If I should burn, do I center the tool around this growth, or use the edge and burn right on the growth?  If I center and do the copper ring, should I then use the edge to "scrape" off the center as I've seen in some of the videos?  My understanding is to burn about 6 seconds, using a circular rocking motion to make good contact all around, do the other side, then come back if I need to and repeat until I get a good copper ring.  Is this right?  Thanks.


----------

